# How many VEPro instances can the I7-7920HQ Macbook Pro handle?



## Sami (Jun 7, 2018)

Any experiences with how many instances of VEPro the 2017 MBP can handle in Logic for any given buffer size (on CoreAudio or a dedicated interface)?
Wanting to use the MBP as a master system with everything hosted on a slave.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 7, 2018)

If you're just hosting your VI's on the slave, I believe it's 256 if you're just using a stereo return. The slave is doing all the heavy lifting.


----------



## Sami (Jun 7, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> If you're just hosting your VI's on the slave, I believe it's 256 if you're just using a stereo return. The slave is doing all the heavy lifting.


I am familiar with Logic's limitation on MIDI tracks,the question is whether someone has got experience how many instances can realistically be handled before you start getting cpu overloads on 16gb of ram at say 128 samples


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2018)

The instances themselves aren't the issue. For example, you could load up 30 instances and connect them to your slave....and each one of those instances on the slave could have 16 instruments loaded in each; that's 480 tracks right there. If you are loading VI's into VEPro from the MacBook itself, that's a different story, and would be dependant on the VI's you are loading. If I use the slave, there's around 20 instances of VEPro loaded (and connected) to the slave...for a total of 250+ tracks (loaded instruments). The Mac isn't using it's own Ram and resources for this, that's where the slave comes into play.


----------



## Sami (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks. My question is: Can a Macbook Pro run 256 VEPro instances connected to a slave over network (i.e. not local VEPro) or does it run out of CPU or RAM before that limit. 
I'm not asking cause I don't understand VEPro, I use it all the time. My question is only about the MacBook Pro and how good a "master" it is.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2018)

Good question...I think I might test this myself. A good person here to ask is @whinecellar as he has something like 3000 tracks in his setup (MacBook Pro master). That would equate to over 175 instances.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 8, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Good question...I think I might test this myself. A good person here to ask is @whinecellar as he has something like 3000 tracks in his setup (MacBook Pro master). That would equate to over 175 instances.



Ha - heavens no, it's not near that many tracks. I have indeed had remarkable success running my whole studio from a MacBook Pro (2014 Retina with 16GB RAM) - but my template is about 750 tracks, almost all of which consist of VEP instances; the rest are custom Logic EXS instruments and whatever other stuff is needed per cue (Omnisphere, other synths, Stylus, etc.). 

However, as great as it's been, I would love to get down to just a single Mac and 1 PC slave though - managing my current 5 machines is a bit of a pain. I'm hoping to switch to a Mac Pro soon...

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 8, 2018)

Lol! Sorry about that, I just knew it was an impressive track count with a ton of VEPro instances. Just goes to show how much can be done with a MB Pro.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 8, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Lol! Sorry about that, I just knew it was an impressive track count with a ton of VEPro instances. Just goes to show how much can be done with a MB Pro.



No worries! It really is amazing what you can get done these days. Of course a MacBook Pro by itself won't go very far with only 16GB RAM - thank you Apple for hobbling an otherwise excellent machine! Kinda ridiculous really - they are capable of so much more than their RAM limits allow!


----------

